# Re rear shocks replacment



## darrenmetcalfe555

Going back to last week discussion about rear shock absorber replacment does anyone know who supply's the top/bot bolt can you buy them off shelf or on line ❓


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Part No.s are N10428102 & N90781301 may help you locate them.
Hoggy


----------



## darrenmetcalfe555

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Part No.s are N10428102 & N90781301 may help you locate them.
> Hoggy


Thanks Hoggy much appreciated mate 👍


----------



## mk1chopper

Got mine from here:


Genuine *N90781301 Bolt (M10x65mm) | AVS Car Parts


----------



## Wilky1974

Another vote here for AVS! Great service.


----------



## darrenmetcalfe555

mk1chopper said:


> Got mine from here:
> 
> 
> Genuine *N90781301 Bolt (M10x65mm) | AVS Car Parts


Cheers 👍


----------

